
Live WordPress-Product Demos Using Docker (SaaS) - denis_g
http://wpdemo.cloud/
======
denis_g
When we founded our company Codeneric a couple of years ago , we used to built
simple WordPress driven websites for our clients. We weren't WP gurus, but we
knew how to combine plug-ins and make them play nicely together to meet our
client's expectations. With increasing knowledge of the inner workings of WP
we transitioned to providing highly customized web solution backed by the
strong foundation of WP. And now, in the past two years, we concentrate our
efforts in developing WordPress Products, such as PHMM and UAM. Since we
wanted to sell our product, we needed a way to showcase it's strengths to our
potential clients. This is where we faced quite a big issue with the current
state of live demos for premium WordPress products. Thus, we started the
wpdemo.cloud project.

